# Something for the Thread Heads



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Still need to tighten it up, almost ready for CP


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I'm just startin to build but*

When I grow up I want to build rods just like you Walt........

That's just awesome work.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Walt, wow, thats quite a rod you got going there. Beautiful work. Can't wait to get mine. Philly Jack


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice & tight Walt, looks good. I don't have the patience for that stuff, more power to ya.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Bad to the bone..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm kinda in the same boat as you Clyde. I'm working on one now and my patience is wearing thin. I imagine it would get easier over time though. Great work Walt.


----------



## Dickie (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks good there Walt


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Real purty work Walt. Doing my first open diamond wrap on a CTS. Tough enough doing an open wrap, those closed wraps are tough to get that good looking.

Keep it up Walt- hope your customers appreciate the effort that takes.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. 

Surf Cat, I don't think many outside the craft really know or appreciate what it takes to do the decorative work; and I doubt most folks would be willing to pay what it's worth. I've got over 12 hours on this one; it's on a lami 1502, the wrap is 12 inches long and has 5 repeats of the pattern on each side. 

I'll keep doing it as long as it's enjoyabe to me, but I doubt I'll ever make any real money at it.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Walt
I used to build custom canoes for fun and occasional cash. A typical cedar strip canoe would consume 60-80 hours and take 3-4 months to complete.
The sold for $1000, but that's not much for the time involved.

You do Beautiful work though.


----------

